# Atlantis now selling visitor passes



## mjs (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, now you can buy a day pass to access the new waterpark and the other swimming areas etc.  Any thoughts? Open to cuise passengers and anybody else.
One for just the Dig & grounds(has always been available)  is still $29, kids $21, one for the dig, grounds & beach is $52 adult or child, and one for full access to everything including the pools, lagoon, slides, auquaventure is $88 per person, adults & kids. 
Mark


----------



## tsl (Jan 25, 2007)

*UGH*



mjs said:


> Yes, now you can buy a day pass to access the new waterpark and the other swimming areas etc.  Any thoughts? Open to cuise passengers and anybody else.
> Mark



Please tell me that it will be VERY expensive so it won't be overcrowded.......


----------



## mjs (Jan 25, 2007)

I have edited my original post to include the prices.  $88 for an excursion from a cruise ship is cheap. Many people would rent a room at Comfort Suites just to get access to the pools for the day.   I hope they will limit the amount per day that they sell.  Will will see.   
In a live web cam I can see pictures of a new building that is called the visitors center.
Mark


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 25, 2007)

As a Harborside owner I am hoping that $88 a day per person will not be attractive to most people--otherwise it may get crowded at times.
Do you have a link to the web cam?? curious whether the new water activities are open yet==my son is headed down next week to use our units.


----------



## Negma (Jan 25, 2007)

Maria, we were there over New Years and they were saying spring. It looked like a late March early April, but it looks very cool. Maybe it will be sooner and they will get lucky.We can't wait until next year.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Negma--will give an update here when my son gets back--next year we will likely go two weeks as our week 52 and week 1 are back to back!!--unlike this year where there was a week 53! Can't wait to see all the new things!


----------



## debraxh (Jan 26, 2007)

mjs said:


> Yes, now you can buy a day pass to access the new waterpark and the other swimming areas etc.  Any thoughts? Open to cuise passengers and anybody else.
> One for just the Dig & grounds(has always been available)  is still $29, kids $21, one for the dig, grounds & beach is $52 adult or child, and one for full access to everything including the pools, lagoon, slides, auquaventure is $88 per person, adults & kids.
> Mark



My thought is that I'm glad I visited before they allowed paid admission


----------



## Dani (Jan 26, 2007)

I was just there the second week of January and they didn't look like they were close to finishing the new water activities.  There was a brochure in the room that had the projected start date but of course I left that.

  I must say that I was very, very impressed with the new marina shops and restaurants.   They are a wonderful addition as far as I am concerned.  Of course, I love all things "Atlantis" so maybe it's just me.  I think that they have added so many more reasonable food options and sitting areas.  It was great just sitting outside of Jamba Juice or Starbucks.    They have also created a nice form a evening entertainment by having a live band play outside in front of the Bimini Road restaurant each night.    

  As for the Atlantis now allowing people to purchase passes, I was happy about that.  If I get desperate enough, I can always find a unit at Club Land Or and purchase a pass for a couple of days


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 26, 2007)

$88pp for a family of 4 = ripoff!!!


----------



## Dani (Jan 26, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> $88pp for a family of 4 = ripoff!!!



  That's why it's better to just stay at the Comfort Suites or in the Beach Towers at the Atlantis.  I think that they are catering to the cruise ship passengers.   Also, it's very hard to be in Nassau and not be able to use the Atlantis facilities.  I could see people coming over from Cable Beach and paying the money for the day.   

BTW, it may be my imagination, but there were more cruise ships in town that I ever remember seeing in the past.  Forget about getting a decent table limit.  There was only one day when the cruise ships were not in while I was there.  That was the day that I actually found a $10 black-jack table....other than that...$25 black-jack every day, all day.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 27, 2007)

It is time to open the doors to Cuba and watch the Bahamas sink into the Atlantic as Havanna will instantly become the hot spot.

The customer service in the Bahamas is the worst in the entire world.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 27, 2007)

I wonder how this affects the folks who use the Marina. The great deal (and further devaluation of what the TS owners got when paying tens of thousands per week - THAT's the big ripoff) was that if you used their Marina, the entire boatful (2,4,6,or 12 people for example) got day passes for a total of $100 for the boat.

Frankly, if I was an Atlantis owner, I'd be ticked at being ripped off in general. This is just another example/manifestation.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 27, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> I wonder how this affects the folks who use the Marina. The great deal (and further devaluation of what the TS owners got when paying tens of thousands per week - THAT's the big ripoff) was that if you used their Marina, the entire boatful (2,4,6,or 12 people for example) got day passes for a total of $100 for the boat.
> 
> Frankly, if I was an Atlantis owner, I'd be ticked at being ripped off in general. This is just another example/manifestation.




The original poster stated the $88 was per person (adult). That seems more reasonable to me. If true the family of would cost around $250 for the day.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 27, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> It is time to open the doors to Cuba and watch the Bahamas sink into the Atlantic as Havanna will instantly become the hot spot.
> 
> The customer service in the Bahamas is the worst in the entire world.



If Cuba ever opened back up, it definately would change the vacation destinations in the Caribbean. Cuba would have so much more to offer and is so convient to the US. But even if it was opened back up tomorrow, it would be 10 plus years before it could reach any significant potential.


----------



## iluvwdw (Jan 31, 2007)

I actually just saw a brand new Atlantis commercial on NBC tonight...I loved it!  At the end of the commercial, it showed the date of FEBRUARY 2007.  The commercial was all about the new additions (Dolphin Encounter, new temple, water rides, etc)


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 31, 2007)

Barring any unforseen delays the date for the new area to open is 2/14/07 which is a bummer for my son and grandson who will be there till2/10!
As to how the daily pass affects the marina owners??!!!! do you have any idea how much money it costs to stay there--it is based on length of boat--those boats--rather yachts are huge and they pay a lot to stay there so I don't think it will impact them at all--or has anything to do with the cost of timeshares--one of those boats rents out for $10,000 per day.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 31, 2007)

We were just there last week- construction of the new tower is still going on, but the waterpark is still slated to open in mid-February. My brother-in-law is the exec overseeing the waterpark expansion, so we receive free access to all Atlantis amenities. However, if I owned at Atlantis, I would be upset that you can now buy passes; I'd at least hope there was a limit. Have you seen how many people get off those ships?  Just my opinion- Atlantis is the only reason I bother to visit the Bahamas.  I agree, whenever Cuba finally opens up, it will be a potentially in demand area.

Now, as a cruiser (who has no reason to visit Nassau or Freeport, but most leaving Port Canaveral make the obligatory stop), I would love to buy day passes. My BIL will be leaving that project in June, so I am hoping he'll keep enough contacts that I'll continue to have Atlantis access once he moves on.

Finally- the casino...I was walking through it and did a double-take...$1000 minimum blackjack table...and there sat Charles Barkley. Didn't care about CB but the table minimum caught my eye.

Jeni


----------



## gmarine (Feb 1, 2007)

My guess is that the full access day passes will be available only at certain times of the year when Atlantis occupancy rates fall below a certain level. 

It would be foolish for Atlantis to allow the common areas to be overcrowded by the addition of cruise passengers etc. The last thing Atlantis wants to do is annoy the guests paying upwards of $500 a night for the cheapest room and many paying much more than that for suites etc.


----------



## Dani (Feb 2, 2007)

I just received an e-mail yesterday from the Atlantis yesterday stating that the new water park "Aquaventure" will open in February...no date.  Having just seen the area where it is located and all of the construction around it, I am very surprised.

  As for the guest passes, years ago, before they even built the Royal Towers, the Atlantis used to offer for purchase guest passes.  There was a hitch though.  You could not purchase a guest pass if their occupancy rate was at 90% or more.  I was never able to purchase a guest pass.  The occupancy rate was always at 90% or more when I visited.  Pedrhaps they will institute a similar policy.


----------



## akbmusic (Feb 2, 2007)

*I would LOVE to go to Cuba*

*


tomandrobin said:



			Cuba would have so much more to offer and is so convient to the US. But even if it was opened back up tomorrow, it would be 10 plus years before it could reach any significant potential.
		
Click to expand...

*
That is why I would want to be one of the first ones to go-before all the character was stripped out of it to cater to cruise ships/AI resorts!


----------

